
LXQt 0.10 Released - scrollaway
http://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/mailman/message/34586993/
======
softinio
Why use sourceforge?

~~~
scrollaway
We use sourceforge only for the mailing lists. We're moving to self-host them
but it takes a lot of time and effort to do so.

~~~
softinio
github is the way to go. You will get more users and contributors if you do.

~~~
scrollaway
We _are_ on Github. Did you miss the several github links in the announcement?

Like I said, we use sourceforge _only for the mailing lists_.

